#   ( ) >   >      -21  -2.

## .

*    -21  -2.*



, ! 
  ,     (,     ѻ)  45-   -2             -21   -2. 
        ,   ,    ,        . 

    . ..      -21,      -2,       16  1973    1:35   . 

       -         -21  -2     (,      )             . 

                   . 

  , http://russianspacesystems.ru/wp-con...Lunokhod_2.pdf 
     ,                .      :         -8    ,        -ѻ.       -2,       ,       -2. 

             16   10  1973 .             *    70%  .* 

       ,     1972 .    ,        . ..           ,     .      ,         ,       . 

                    250-  ,          -2        . 

** ,   **  .                  -1  -2.           .   ,         -3    . 

** ,        -2. 

 306-       *                   .* 

 ,   ,      010   ,  .            -2    .    **    -2,       380  . 

          -2.  503-           43-47C.    ,       . 

                .                  . 

http://russianspacesystems.ru/2018/0...y-v-4-mesyaca/ 
http://russianspacesystems.  ru/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/1973_Radiotekhniches  kiy_kompleks_Luna21_  Lunokhod_2.pdf

 *AOR*,     ,    ,   ,     ,    ** *!*




  .

----------

